# ~ K9 saves officer, shot in the face multiple times ~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2010/au...lped-save-officers-lives-shootout/news-metro/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Good dog! Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

For some reason I expected it to be a Mal! :-o


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

nice!.........


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

"He's really a trooper,'' Nugent said of the dog

Hope he recovers well, the dog, I mean. Read that the criminal was shot dead!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

There's nothing like a good working dog. He did an excellent job going after that man and staying in the fight. I glad that guy did not get away.


----------

